# Sno Way mount 2007 to current Jeep Wrangler with headlight adapters



## snowdays (Nov 24, 2008)

Snow way 2 pin mount for the 22 series blades. It came off a 2008 Jeep wrangler. It will fit from 2007 to current according to their website. part number is 99100936. I also have the headlight adapters for the same. Its part number is 99100859. $325 for the mount and $50 for the adapters. No shipping. Pickup in north central Ohio at zip code 44906. If interested, PM me your direct email so its easier to communicate. Thanks.


----------



## snowdays (Nov 24, 2008)

Still available. Offers?


----------



## Ddjr (Dec 5, 2019)

I need the adapter


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Start driving to Ohio. I’m sure he’s still holding it for you.


----------



## Ddjr (Dec 5, 2019)

I see that this post was from 2013, oops!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, I would assume this is no longer available


----------

